# Table Saw Out feed table For Grizzly



## wouldi (May 11, 2008)

hi, every one… so i just posted a review about my new table saw…. one thing though i need to figure out a way to attach an out feed table. im wondering if any of you guys / gals have conquered this task already for a grizzly saw.. There are a few things i have to take into consideration. space.. i need to be able to detach easily or fold down.. The miter slot is a T miter so im wondering if there is a bit for the router that is usable… material.. light but yet sturdy…. and how to attach it to the back of the saw with my fence system which has the angle iron in the back of the saw that the fence support glides on… any help will be much appreciated… thanks wouldi


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You might want to consider a fold down attached roller out feed table. I know Griz makes one for that saw but I'm not sure if it folds down..that would probubly be the best workaround for a small shop.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi wouldi,

I hope I don't take up too much of your space with this.

I did this on my jet cabinet saw. It has the angle iron on the back. I made an L bracket out of wood by running a rabbet down the length. The only reason I made the L was to make clearance for the bolt heads that hold the bracket to the saw. I guess you could just make cutouts there instead (I'm lazy). Then I drilled holes through the angle iron and fastened it with screws.



I screwed through the frame into the wooden bracket.



It is large 52" long X 48" wide.



So I made it in two pieces so it will fold down.



Truth is, I never fold it down because I store "stuff" under there.

I don't think you need to worry about cutting the slots with a T. The miter gauge doesn't need support that far past the cut so just make it wide enough so it doesn't hang up.

My preference is a table rather than rollers. When I am doing production cutting it is a good place for all the pieces to land (which is what an outfeed table is for, keeping stuff off the floor).

HTH


----------

